
PHP: a fractal of bad design (2012) - bdz
https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
======
bausshf
This is old and a lot of the points are obsolete, but that's not to say PHP
isn't still a bad language from a programming language design perspective, BUT
it certainly isn't as bad as it used to be.

